# Your recommended MMO?



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

My free month in Vanguard is up, did not continue to sign up as I want to keep my choice open.

What MMO will you gamers recommend? Or should I continue to sign up for Vanguard?

Edit:

Maybe I will describe a bit about Vanguard. It is much of a typical MMO, with furry characters to boot. During my comeback for the free month, I played a Raki Disciple. A Raki is... just imagine Fox McCloud has stepped into Vanguard. A Disciple is much like a monk in a lot of MMO, with the capability to heal.

Unlike the three other healing class available in VG aka cleric, shaman and bloodmage(another bizarre but fun class), disciples cannot rely on their typical heals, as they have very low mana vs mana usage due to how their stats are allocated. I have a lvl 50 shaman, which just spams heals and wards most of the time, and it is no problem to me as my shaman has high mana points and HP-to-mana instant switch skill.

Disciples efficient heals only occurs when they are engaging the mobs, unlike the rest who can just stand back and spam heal if things go awry. Also, they have a special pool of power call "Jin", which some healing spells rely on. They also have a powerful finisher which instantly heals the whole group after scoring a critical, and can be chained up to 3 times, provided the previous finisher hit the mob. I always use that instead of the group heals which takes 4.5 secs to cast and use up 75% of the mana pool.

This game has made healers more than healbots, allowing them to try out new tricks, especially Disciples, which MUST engage mobs to heal efficiently. Maybe this is one of the biggest highlights of Vanguard, for those who wanted to try it. Well, subscription wise... don't expect much. After 18 months in the market the game still way behind any MMO's update schedule. I will recommend this game to those new gamers who DO NOT MIND soloing much and taking some time to find a group, as it is really fun and solo-friendly. I will keep my choice open though.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*

EVE Online. Mature userbase and epic scale.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*

Well I've only played uh...

Everquest, Anarchy, Guild Wars, Maplestory, Runescape, and World of Warcraft...

And I've been playing World of Warcraft for three years now -.-


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*



Mikael Grizzly said:


> EVE Online. Mature userbase and epic scale.


Only if you don't mind a purely point-and-click interface.  Personally, I'd rather skip the autopilot, even if I have to give up player-controlled capital ships in the process.

I say Jumpgate.  Direct-piloting twitch-based combat with near-Newtonian physics, FTW.


----------



## VGJustice (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*

I kinda prefer Guild Wars over WoW (though both are good), but as a rule I won't touch an MMO unless I've got people I can play with on a regular basis.

Even the best MMO sucks hardcore without someone to play with.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

Just don't play the free MMOs, they mostly suck. WoW or GW is your best bet, although I've heard Tabuala Rasa is improving.


----------



## Toroka (Aug 2, 2008)

Played a bunch of them (including Vanguard, as I was drawn in by the wuffs and kitties. Sad, but true) and the only one I keep going back to is *WoW* 

OLD SCHOOL *SWG* was also good, but the new combat system and way they worked professions is bleh 

Torque.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 2, 2008)

Warhammer comes out in September and it's shaping up to be really good, I think it might just be the first MMO to eat up a decent sized slice of WoW's pie.  Gonna have a major focus on PvP though, so you might want to steer clear if that's not your thing. As for what's available right now... Pretty much WoW. It's choked the life out of every other MMO released in the last few years. Great game, but the PvE gear treadmill gets really, really old after a few months.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 2, 2008)

City of Heroes and Villains. They managed to tipify the MMO genre and still kick ass.
Too often an MMO forces you to play with their characters and their concepts.

City of X lets you make your character from scratch, customize their powers, looks, origin story, background, name... and your appearance is not limited to the gear on your back. There is an easy-to-use enhancement system for those number-crunchers out there which allow you to optimize your powers how you want them. IE, would you like your energy blast to damage? or have powerful knockback. or perhaps you'd like to attach a hold so it is crowd control too. It's all up to you. soon players will be able to make their own missions too.

The game is set in a city (or series of cities). But don't feel you are obligated to fight sci-fi and modern enemies! while these options are available, there is fantasy, scifi, horror, and in some cases, rediculous fiction , all determined by your origin. I'm technology, so the forces of Crey (mega conglomorate corporation) and nemesis (steampunk) enemies are always on my toes.

All characters can solo, teaming is completely optional! there are many different directions you can go IE, you can choose to level up via your own villainous or heroic deeds, or perhaps you'd prefer to have a contact tell you what to do. Or even have one of the signature figures in the game to give you a really big job (which is team gaming at its finest)

Heroes are defined by simple player classes of tank, scrapper (melee dps), blaster (ranged glass cannon), defender (versatile, but typicall defending and debuffing, controller (crowd control). Villains are stalker (Burst melee and stealth), Brute (melee DPS and tanking), dominator (dps and crowd control), Corrupter (damage, defending and debuffing) and mastermind (You have an army of minions to do your bidding).
I've played many MMOs.. but i keep coming back to this one to play *my own* character. plus i'm a leet stalker XD http://uk.cityofvillains.com/media/mostWantedFull/957 (thats me XD)

Whats more? you get both games for the one fee!! They're not cheap mods either. Both are stand alone games crossing over only in pvp ;P


----------



## Rifter (Aug 2, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> City of Heroes and Villains.



This as well. I don't know how the playerbase is nowadays, but it's worth a look just for the character creation system. You know you've got options when you can pump out a homo(metro?)sexual werewolf biker.







You go squish now.


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 2, 2008)

I've always loved Anarchy Online. But I think it really just depends on what kind of MMO you're lookin' for..


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*



Mikael Grizzly said:


> EVE Online. Mature userbase and epic scale.



This.

And best PvP in any MMO.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

World of Warcrack.

Sure, it represents everything there could possibly be wrong with MMOs, but, at the same time, it's about as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## VyncentEsovar (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, EVE online was amazing, user interface actually had some type of getting used too.

But I'm sticking was World of Warcraft, It's user interface is simple, and at higher levels is much more fun, lowbies suck >:[


----------



## Shiriko (Aug 2, 2008)

WoW has a better combat system than the click-and-watch humdrummity of Eve, but Eve is by far deeper, and the economy is luff. Generally, I enjoyed WoW more.

I also dig Anarchy Online and Ragnarok Online (On private servers, else the grind is so horrid, the game becomes a bore... and the private servers are generally better.)

Never got into Guild Wars. It's nothing like they advertised. Tabula Rasa was okay, though.


----------



## Truhls (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to say ive played nearly every MMO to date, ( SWG, LOTR, DAOC, LIneage/II + many many more ).

Even AOC, wich failed so badly because of "Failcom" as i call them now. AoC had the potential to be great, even better then WoW, but they screwed it all up. in a year when they get their crap together ( Hopefully ) it MIGHT be a good game, but as it stands it just sucks right now.

So far the only game on the horizen that looks decent is Warhammer if they fix RVR and maybe make it slightly more twitch/movement based but i doubt they will. And Stargate Worlds seems interesting.

Also about the comment about Eve having the best PVP in any MMO. Eve fails compared to DAoC.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL... never heard of any of that names you called...
Wait LOTR? Ok, that name i know, but not the game...

My recommended MMO? If you take real-time-strategy to it: SpaceInvasion and the browser-RPG WoW...
Then i have an acc on X-Blaster but i don't use it often...

I wanted to install the freeware WoW, but my PC hadn't enough ability to use it XD


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

Truhls said:


> I have to say ive played nearly every MMO to date, ( SWG, LOTR, DAOC, LIneage/II + many many more ).
> 
> Even AOC, wich failed so badly because of "Failcom" as i call them now. AoC had the potential to be great, even better then WoW, but they screwed it all up. in a year when they get their crap together ( Hopefully ) it MIGHT be a good game, but as it stands it just sucks right now.
> 
> ...



AOC has a lot of problems now, to the point it has became epic, even in the official forums. I do not play it, so I will not comment much. Well, Vanguard had been through that, and at least survived, though not in a healthy state.


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*



OnyxVulpine said:


> Well I've only played uh...
> 
> Everquest, Anarchy, Guild Wars, Maplestory, Runescape, and World of Warcraft...
> 
> And I've been playing World of Warcraft for three years now -.-



There is a time I really, seriously want to play WoW, but hold back due to a big issue about Blizzard install some form of trackbot in the user computer. That was like in 2005 then, and I do not like anything installed in my computer without my permission. I forgot whether Blizzard had put that issue in EULA or not though.

Everquest 1999 = HARDCORE! Imagine sleeping in front of your comp while your character keeps dying and get negative levels...


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*



VGJustice said:


> I kinda prefer Guild Wars over WoW (though both are good), but as a rule I won't touch an MMO unless I've got people I can play with on a regular basis.
> 
> Even the best MMO sucks hardcore without someone to play with.



I will try Guild Wars 2 when it comes out. It will be F2P in some one have to buy the original game 1st.

I have no friends who play MMO, so mostly just tough luck with PUGs, which can range from splendid performance to adding douchebags to ignore list


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Just don't play the free MMOs, they mostly suck. WoW or GW is your best bet, although I've heard Tabuala Rasa is improving.



I have played Perfect World, a F2P MMO, and lets just say, the experience leaves much to desire.

I will be trying Guild Wars 2 when it comes out.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy shit, quad-post.  

EVE is crap, WoW is repetitive and tedious and that's all the info I can give on MMO's.


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Holy shit, quad-post.
> 
> EVE is crap, WoW is repetitive and tedious and that's all the info I can give on MMO's.



Well, its not quad-post really, since all the contents of the posts are different. Unless you mean 'four different posts at the same time'.

There bound to be some MMO you like. Have not tried them either so no comments about them.


----------



## Rifter (Aug 2, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the bot WoW installs. It's just some anti-cheat stuff. A little bit intrusive, true, but it just searches for running processes that match known cheat programs.


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 2, 2008)

I've played WoW, GW, and a handful of little MMO's, but by far my favorite to date is Requiem.  It's violent though, like.. you attack something and limbs go flying off of it; you take enough damage and you become a bloody mess.  It's pretty graphics heavy, but I think it's worth it :3


----------



## JTur (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally, I'm a fan of both World of Warcraft and EVE.  WoW lends itself nicely to my casual playstyle and hardcore gaming swings, though I got bored once I hit 70 due to lack of solo content (I like grouping with friends, but only Kelvin and I were 70 at the time in the guild).  EVE also piques my interest, for the sheer fact that there is no structure to it, and I love doing math (No, really, I do!).  If you want a traditional fantasy MMO, WoW definitely has its perks, though Everquest 2 may be a good alternative if you're a hardcore player.  If you like Sci-fi and don't mind the metagame work you'll be doing for it, EVE is worth the subscription fee.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 2, 2008)

zwei said:


> Well, its not quad-post really, since all the contents of the posts are different. Unless you mean 'four different posts at the same time'.



Edit is generally your friend. 

I'm have a -thing- with EVE (aside from the point, click and it destroys everything -for you-. I like when you actually have to do something to complete a task in any video game) and WoW was never able to hold my attention past level 23.  It's essentially just the same task played over and over again.


----------



## zwei (Aug 2, 2008)

I do see quite some posters recommend EVE. I do heard it is quite different than the WoWified market. Gonna check some websites for more info.


----------



## Emil (Aug 2, 2008)

Go play Runescape


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> I've played WoW, GW, and a handful of little MMO's, but by far my favorite to date is Requiem.  It's violent though, like.. you attack something and limbs go flying off of it; you take enough damage and you become a bloody mess.  It's pretty graphics heavy, but I think it's worth it :3



Yeah, but the skill system is kinda fucked up... The goriness of the game is awesome though.



Emil said:


> Go play Runescape



Heathen.

RuneScape is mega-fail, even with the new graphics patch.


----------



## Emil (Aug 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> RuneScape is mega-fail, even with the new graphics patch.



And you know about this patch how?


----------



## VGJustice (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Your recommanded MMO?*

@Emil: Because the people who love Runescape won't stop talking about it.



zwei said:


> I will try Guild Wars 2 when it comes out. It will be F2P in some one have to buy the original game 1st.
> 
> I have no friends who play MMO, so mostly just tough luck with PUGs, which can range from splendid performance to adding douchebags to ignore list



Totally agree here, I'll certainly give GW2 a go. And I understand your pain with PuGs. I've had many from both categories. Still, a good clan can solve that problem.


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 3, 2008)

Played a fair amount of them in the past - Everquest, Everquest 2, Final Fantasy XI, Star Wars Galaxies, Guild Wars, Vanguard, D&D Online, Planet Side, Warcraft...hell, I know there are more but I'm not gonna waste time and remember 'em.

Point is, as much as some people seem to hate it, I'm playing Age of Conan right now.  Solo'd my way to level 54 so far, and I've had a pretty good time.  It's much more violent than the others, which is a plus (I hate cartoony stuff), and the new setting is appealing to me.  The graphics are top notch as far as MMO's are concerned, and I think that in time the game will become even better.  Like any MMO, it will take time to iron out all the 'wrinkles', but that's a given.  The staff behind the game seem to be more mature and professional about it, and that is good to see.

Yep, I reccomend giving it a shot.

'Yote


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

Ultima Online is ftw. Economies are retarded now cause you can't merely LOSE your equipment. It's all so special. Some special stuff is okay (and if you add in a system like EVE's insurance then no worry). Still, being able to PK at will outside of towns was a good thing.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

i would suggest WoW, but only if you have friends to play with

by the time WotLK is out you'd be 70 or so


----------

